# Whole Muscle (Venison) Jerky recipe



## flyweed (Dec 3, 2013)

Hey Guys

I have a bunch of, what we call, Venison "chunks", or some would say roasts.  I'd like to do a whole muscle beef jerky.  I have a meat slicer, that I can slice it as thick or thin as I need, and so am just looking for a good tried and true recipe, and/or instructions for some good whole muscle venison jerky.

Hoping someone in the collective can help me out.

Thanks

Dan


----------



## woodcutter (Dec 3, 2013)

Here is a couple I had saved from the forum.

*Venison Jerky from BadSmkinHabbit*

5 lb batch of venison cut across the grain into 1/4 inch strips and merinated for 24hrs.

1 cup of honey

1 cup of low sodium soy sauce

1/4 cup of worcestershire sauce

1 tablepoon of cayenne pepper

1 tablespoon of lawrys season salt

1 1/2 teaspoons of cure #1

I let the meat sit at room temp for 1 hour then took another 15 minutes to lay it all out on the racks. Im sure this did help with not sucking the temp down in the smoker. It was also nice to see all the liquid pulled itself into the meat overnight while in a 1 gallon zip lock.

*Easy Ground Meat  Jerky -Nepas*

5 lbs xtra lean GB 90/10

3 T non iodized salt

1 level t cure 1

1 T garlic powder

1 T onion powder

2 t cayenne

2 t black pepper

2 t curry powder

1/2 cup non fat powder milk (used as a binder and flavor but not needed if you dont want)

1-2 T cold water

Mix in with meat.

For a better marrried flavor put mix in plastic bowl, cover and fridge overnight. Extrude with jerky gun onto racks, smoke or dehydrate.

I like to dehydrate GB jerky. If you do this and want smoke just add 1 t real liquid smoke.


----------



## flyweed (Dec 4, 2013)

Thanks for those. I may give the top one a try...Do you know how much TenderQuick I would use to replace the Cure #1 in that recipe?  As I have TQ and don't have Cure #1 on hand


----------



## westby (Dec 4, 2013)

As I just stated in another post - I think High Mountain seasoning used on whole muscle jerky is the way to go.  I kick mine up with a little extra course ground pepper and garlic.


----------



## palladini (Dec 4, 2013)

I, about two months ago now, made Jerky recipes (3) for my Neighbour,  feedback from the group to which he shared it with, of the 3 recipes, the best was this one -

MARINADE FOR BEEF, FISH OR TURKEY JERKY
3 cups soy sauce
1 cup brown sugar
1 cup liquid smoke
Mix together, let stand for 5 minutes. Add 1-2 pounds of meat and let marinate
for 3 hours or overnight in an airtight container. Drain, place on trays to dry.  *Do Not Overlap*

Now if using your smoker, do not use the Liquid smoke in the marinade.  Also, if you want heat, add either Crushed Chilli Flakes or Cayenne Pepper to the marinade, or any other hot sauce/spice you may want.

This recipe came out of a Mr Coffee Food Dehydrator Operating Instruction book.

When I made this recipe, I left the Liquid smoke out, used MES 30 incher for 3 hours @ 225 degrees, then finished them in the dehydrator.  Made some delicious Jerky


----------



## badsmkinhabbit (Dec 9, 2013)

If it were me I would cut back on the soy if using Tender-quick. It is hard to control the salt content when using T-Q. I would start at 1/2 cup of soy and use the recommended amount of T-Q.


----------



## timberjet (Dec 9, 2013)

brinescotts.jpg



__ timberjet
__ Dec 9, 2013






I like this stuff. you might be able to find it at your local hunting and fishing store. Bass pro shops or cabelas or ??? It comes with the little packet of cure#1 in there too. I originally bought a bunch of this stuff just for the cure that I could not find in my local area one day. I have since ordered online bulk cure. I found out that I like this brine by accident.


----------



## grouse (Dec 10, 2013)

I ran 18lbs of venison last weekend.

This is what i used for cure for every 2.25 lbs of meat

1.5 TB Kosher salt (mortons)
1.75 tsp garlic powder

1.75 tsp onion powder

2tb red pepper flakes

This was a pretty static recipe.  Not much influence on the meat.

I plan on doing it again this week.  I will ad a few ingredients in two other batches.

First batch

1TB honey

1TB Worcestershire

Second batch
1 Tb Worcestershire 

1 tb Ground black pepper.

Third batch

1tb Maple syrup (local)

1tb balsamic vineager.


----------



## gomez93 (Dec 10, 2013)

Here is my recipe: it works on up to about 3# of meat as the meat just needs to be covered and will only absorb so much liquid.

Jerky

    10 oz Teriyaki

    10 oz Soy sauce

    4 tblsp lemon pepper

    2 Tblsp garlic salt

    2 tblsp crushed red pepper

mix and marinade


----------



## flyweed (Dec 10, 2013)

Thanks..I may give your recipe a try....This last batch I did 5 lbs of sliced venison..and it was a bit HOT..not bad, just a tad on the too hot side..but my kids still enjoyed it, and all 5 pounds were gone 2 days after drying.  Anyway, will give your recipe a shot.

Dan


----------

